# WOC--what did u get from Manish?



## ElleStar04 (Oct 8, 2008)

I got the Devil blush...I was considering getting lippies but when I came back it sold out!!!


----------



## damsel (Oct 8, 2008)

i got the entire collection. mainly because i wanted to see everything in real life. i knew that this collection was liable to sell out quickly, and i did not want to risk not getting something that i may develop a lemming for later. i'm super excited for my order to arrive as i'm sure it's all beautiful.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 8, 2008)

*I got the palette and pink manish. I wish I could have gotten GAT though. I found some sisters on YouTube who were wearing that lippie NC 45 or 50's and it's fierce!


*


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_*I got the palette and pink manish. I wish I could have gotten GAT though. I found some sisters on YouTube who were wearing that lippie NC 45 or 50's and it's fierce!*

_

 

I just got the Eye Palette...

However Girl About Town is in the perm line just not in the Manish packaging.


----------



## catz1ct (Oct 8, 2008)

Just the pallet and Pink Manish.


----------



## ElleStar04 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I just got the Eye Palette...

However Girl About Town is in the perm line just not in the Manish packaging._

 
Great! I def will look into getting it then.


----------



## nunu (Oct 8, 2008)

both the lipglasses and the devil blush!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Oct 8, 2008)

I got the palette, both lippies, and Devil blush. I can't wait for it to come!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I just got the Eye Palette...

However Girl About Town is in the perm line just not in the Manish packaging._

 
Yeah I'm going to get it. I'm soo anxious to see looks with that devil blush though.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 8, 2008)

I missed out :-(, I really wanted the palette, because I don't have any of those colors.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

Just the lip glasses.  I am thinking I should have gotten Kiss Manish, but by the time I made up my mind it was sold out.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 8, 2008)

I got the palette, Devil blush and the Shine Manish lipglass.  

I have enough fuschias, so I passed on the other lipglass and the lipsticks.  And I know the Pink Swoon blush would just be a waste of my precious money.

I can't wait to get my items in the mail.


----------



## marielle78 (Oct 9, 2008)

Just the pallet.  I want devil blush but I am wondering how close it is to Taj Mahal.  It's perm I can get it whenever.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Oct 9, 2008)

I got the pallette, Kiss Manish, both l/g's, and Devil blush.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marielle78* 

 
_Just the pallet. I want devil blush but I am wondering how close it is to Taj Mahal. It's perm I can get it whenever._

 
I'm not sure devil will be anything like Taj.... i saw a description on here, a sister who was a NC 45 said she had to use a super light hand!

The colors in this collection are very bright. I actually went and tried on Girl About Town and my lips looked like straight up hot pink high beams


----------



## jdechant (Oct 9, 2008)

I got the pallette, pink manish lip gloss and devil blush....can't wait for it to come in!! Probably got to wait at least a week though....boo!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 9, 2008)

I got the pallette...kiss manish was already sold out nd I already have Girl About Town...but I wish I had it in the Manish packaging


----------



## vmb8706 (Oct 9, 2008)

devil blush shine manish pink manish and the palette


----------



## melissy (Oct 9, 2008)

I got the palette pink manish l/g and pink swoon blush


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_I'm not sure devil will be anything like Taj.... i saw a description on here, a sister who was a NC 45 said she had to use a super light hand!

The colors in this collection are very bright. I actually went and tried on Girl About Town and my lips looked like straight up hot pink high beams_

 
Co-Sign that!  Honestly I can't wear GAT for some reason...looks too shiny or something on me..Show Orchid is my best fuschia color  for my skin tone and the texture is great...Satiny-matte on me...


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Co-Sign that!  Honestly I can't wear GAT for some reason...looks too shiny or something on me..Show Orchid is my best fuschia color  for my skin tone and the texture is great...Satiny-matte on me..._

 
I may try that one... My lips are huge and so are my eyes so bright lips aren't usually my forte' but, I'm trying to see really what I can work and what I can't.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm so sad, I had ordered everything from the collection online last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(I know me, I would've sworn blind I didn't need this and that, then ended up lusting for it later on and paying more for it on an auction site or something!) but this afternoon I got an email from Mac saying they have sold out of both lipsticks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might go to Harrods tomorrow and see if they have it in stock (although I doubt it) either way it's a permanent so I'm not THAT upset, it just would have been nice to have had the collections packaging!


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 9, 2008)

I miss out guys and it's breaking my heart. I didnt even make it for a lipstick or anything. Can someone try on the makeup and let me see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I got my l/g's today.  It's good to know that I never need to pay for expedited shipping since they came so quickly.

Shine Manish is so purty.  I have it on now, I couldn't help myself!  I'll try to post pics or swatches or something tonight, but I almost feel bad that even if I do swatch, some folks will just not be able to get any.


----------



## benzito_714 (Oct 9, 2008)

i did not realize how limited this collection was going to be. i called my local store (in DC) and they said it was only released internationally and in NY Pro and Soho. mac thinks they are slick-i ain't got no time for this bull. i wanted devil blush but debated on whether or not to get it because of the intensity and the name. not knocking anybody who has it but it is a weird name to me-beautiful color but weird name. i may have to shell out $25 for nars taj mahal (haha who am i kidding-i ain't got no money)


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 9, 2008)

not a damn things since i was in the hospital 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i got them colors from c-shock n barbie so im good


----------



## Lapis (Oct 10, 2008)

Nothing and I really wanted it all but my lazy a** never went to the bank to get my new card and hubby was in a security meeting and they make them turn off their phones/pda's so by the time he got my messages the damn things were sold out.
I really wanted the palette and kiss manish too


----------



## yoyie (Oct 10, 2008)

i love pink, so i got the pink manish lipglass and girl about town lipstick...


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 10, 2008)

i passed on this collection


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_not a damn things since i was in the hospital 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i got them colors from c-shock n barbie so im good_

 






 I hope you're all better!


----------



## carandru (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_ I wanted devil blush but debated on whether or not to get it because of the intensity and the name. not knocking anybody who has it but it is a weird name to me-beautiful color but weird name. i may have to shell out $25 for nars taj mahal (haha who am i kidding-i ain't got no money)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I completely agree on the name.  I don't know how I feel about saying, on my cheeks I'm wearing Devil. lol.  

And I bought Taj Mahal from Sephora, wore it for about a week...realized I paid $25 for it and took it back.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was like... this blush is awesome... but yea, I don't have no money!  I've been using rule as a blush instead if I want something orangey.  Not really the same color, but at this point it will have to do.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL on taking the blush back.  I've done that several times.  Buyers remorse is never a good reason to return something, but I don't feel bad about it and neither should you.  Sometimes you get all caught up in the moment and then get home like HELLO!  Broke much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The l/g's came.  I tried on both Sine and Pink Manish and they are both very... bright.  But I'm sure with a full face to compliment them they will look better.  I just put them on a plain face.  I am also into smoky eye, nude lip these days and the glosses don't really gibe with that.  It's funny but now that I have them, I can see me not really pulling them out until next spring or summer.  The weather has me feeling all smoky these days so that's what my look will be for a while.  

They are still cute as hell though and the packaging is pretty.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_not a damn things since i was in the hospital 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i got them colors from c-shock n barbie so im good_

 

Awwww..  I was wondering where you've been.  (Not that I'm a stalker or anything, I just remember your vids from youtube!) Hope you're feeling better...


----------



## safi (Oct 10, 2008)

i got both lipglasses and the eye palette...i kept going back and forth on the devil blush...but ultimately decided not to get it, maybe another day i'll try it.  

i really like both of the l/gs....they are definitely a lot brighter than anything else i own lol, but at the same time i really like the way they look.


----------



## sherox (Oct 10, 2008)

I got the palette pink manish and the devil blush. I was pissed that the lipsticks sold out when I had them in my cart!! But I'm glad I got anything at all! And I would love to say I have devil on my cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 devil is a pro color isn't it? But I just had to get it because off the packaging!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 11, 2008)

The palette and the pink lipglass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 them both


----------

